# Baby Beardy Crushed To Death!



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

RIP little one! heres what happened! we sent our beardies in for holiday at a reptile shop that was our local, not a good idea! we went for 3 days away and when we droped them off we took the whole viv so it was easier for them! we took out all the wod and all was fine! but on the way back from collecting them the guy took out the wook but didnt look properly to see 1 hanging on! so now when i got home we found 1 in the bag where all the wood was severely bleeding with a huge cut in its belly! unfortunally he didnt survive and i am very p:censor:d off with them for not checking the wood properly! R.I.P little one...


----------



## macca 59 (Oct 10, 2007)

sorry for your loss


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I had a bad experience with boarding as well.

I'm sorry for your loss. Thats sad.

Marina


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

thanks for the encouranging comments!


----------



## negri21 (Oct 8, 2007)

sahunk said:


> RIP little one! heres what happened! we sent our beardies in for holiday at a reptile shop that was our local, not a good idea! we went for 3 days away and when we droped them off we took the whole viv so it was easier for them! we took out all the wod and all was fine! but on the way back from collecting them the guy took out the wook but didnt look properly to see 1 hanging on! so now when i got home we found 1 in the bag where all the wood was severely bleeding with a huge cut in its belly! unfortunally he didnt survive and i am very p:censor:d off with them for not checking the wood properly! R.I.P little one...



did they not tub the beardies up for you ? surely they should have known how many beardies to give you back ? 

did you not check them before you left the shop ? 

R.I.P little one


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

negri21 said:


> did they not tub the beardies up for you ? surely they should have known how many beardies to give you back ?
> 
> did you not check them before you left the shop ?
> 
> R.I.P little one


no becuase they met us halfway as we know them kind of well! so when we got them in the car i found that little one with a cut on its belly! they obvetsally didnt double check!


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh and no they didnt tub them they kept them in the viv with the wood in a separate packet so this wouldnt happen! but 1 was hanging on 1 piece of wood they they removed from the viv and got squashed wile the pieces where rolling around!


----------



## negri21 (Oct 8, 2007)

sahunk said:


> no becuase they met us halfway as we know them kind of well! so when we got them in the car i found that little one with a cut on its belly! they obvetsally didnt double check!



understand the story a little better now , some folk are just careless . (not you , the shop) 

hope you have told them


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

negri21 said:


> understand the story a little better now , some folk are just careless . (not you , the shop)
> 
> hope you have told them


sorry i didnt explain it well enough! yes we made sure that we didnt have to pay for the fee of them looking after them! they said that they will also give us 2 free packets of crix, but i dont really want that i want the beardie back! :censor::censor:


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

not that it will make up for it but they should give you another beardy not boxes of crix, how careless of them and terrible for you.


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

about_a_girluk said:


> not that it will make up for it but they should give you another beardy not boxes of crix, how careless of them and terrible for you.


ye i know, im quite dissapointed i sold all my beardies to them! im glad not all of them went to them though! (not this batch but the other batches)


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

awww James so sorry to hear this!!! RIP little baby


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

animal addict said:


> awww James so sorry to hear this!!! RIP little baby


thanks for all the encouranging words! so how is that baby coming on?


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

aw hun im so sorry you lost your wee beardie in that way xxxxxx


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

sahunk said:


> thanks for all the encouranging words! so how is that baby coming on?


on a good note - he's awesome thanks - doing really well :2thumb:


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

elle1331 said:


> aw hun im so sorry you lost your wee beardie in that way xxxxxx


thanks! 



animal addict said:


> on a good note - he's awesome thanks - doing really well :2thumb:


good good, whens he off to your nephew?


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!! awww gonna be gutted to see him go


----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY (Aug 7, 2008)

*HI*

Sorry for ur loss rip


----------



## Zeeman (Aug 15, 2008)

sorry for your loss it sounded tragic


----------



## jj10125 (Aug 24, 2008)

That's awful! I hope they refunded you its the least they should be doing! and much more.


----------



## rawr (Sep 15, 2008)

Yeah, they should at least give you a new beardy or the money equivalent of one.


----------



## Bailey_Dragon (Apr 6, 2008)

Sorry for your loss

RIP little one


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

Cant belive they didnt seperate the beardies, the beardies should have been tubbed up or in the bag and the wood left in the viv.

Sorry for your loss RIP


----------

